
Show HN: Plink, Google Chrome plugin to group PredictIt markets - rmb177
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mfemlclecfnimdfnlnpncdmeogaiaadl/publish-accepted?authuser=0&hl=en
======
rmb177
I mostly made this for myself, but put it up on the Chrome store if anyone
else finds it useful. If you are a user on PredictIt, you can use this plugin
to group related markets in a single view to compare prices between the
different markets. For example, you could group all of the 2020 presidential
election "battleground" state markets in a single group to see which one gives
you the best price if you think there is going to be a red/blue wave.

